# Water cooled intake manifold???



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

any 1 ever seen/thought of this ?
-Rich


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

To see any gains you'd have to constantly cool it using ICE water and that would never last underneath that hot hood besides most intakes are above the engine or exhaust manifold so they are so hot that serious measures should be taken to even cool them a little bit.


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

i had a post about this not to long ago but ive decided a heat sheild would be more effective at least for a daily driver.
if you want to read my post use the search


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (Black86GTI)*


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

I think that is a 16vt & if im not mistaken that is a top mount intercooler built into the stock intake mani.


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (Black86GTI)*

wierd. I wonder how effiecent it would be?


----------



## Sergio Syncro (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (HappyVdubber2)*

Not much as this car looks N/A and i'm pretty sure that the Intercooler slows down the airflow.
The gain from cooler air is probably lost by hampered airflow.


----------



## smash929 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (Sergio Syncro)*

its turbo... and its probaly not efficient at all, heat soak from the head.


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (smash929)*

Its an intercooler -not really what i was on about but still interesting i think it was built by VW so i guess it must be quite efficient!
Only 219hp???
http://www.europartsinc.com/zonker/history.htm


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

that link you posted give you the exact anwser right on the main page . im quessing you didnt read the page just saw the pic


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (Black86GTI)*

It would rule, He has a hood scoup. It would be plenty efficient, the air would pass through the intercooler and by the valve cover reducing the heat sink greatly. 
those are my thoughts not yours I'm Sandy for VW's


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (purplerabbit)*

The only problem I see is that in order for air to flow it needs somewhere to go. Sure there's a scoop on top, but where is the air going to go? Sneak its way past valve cover and find its way past the turbo and away?
I give the guy mad props for trying something new, something very few of us ever have the courrage to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ohh ISH! That's the ZONKER! Haven't heard about that car in a damn while!










_Modified by Agtronic at 1:43 AM 7-19-2003_


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Water cooled intake manifold??? (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_The only problem I see is that in order for air to flow it needs somewhere to go. Sure there's a scoop on top, but where is the air going to go? Sneak its way past valve cover and find its way past the turbo and away?
I give the guy mad props for trying something new, something very few of us ever have the courrage to do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ohh ISH! That's the ZONKER! Haven't heard about that car in a damn while!









_Modified by Agtronic at 1:43 AM 7-19-2003_

Mazda and Subaru do it.
I figured you meant a water jacket around the intake manifold. But, I see many postings of normal air-air intercoolers integrated into the intake manifold/header. 

_Quote, originally posted by *smash929* »_its turbo... and its probaly not efficient at all, heat soak from the head.

That may be valid, but one could also consider that the local core allows for a stubby manifold for much less heavy-wall plumbing and its heat conduction. 
But if the core does get heated by the local header (yes), then yes it would effectively add heat to the intake flow more than a remotely located intercooler. I'm figuring the interior of a common intake is fortunately much less efficient in transferring heat than the intercooler. Else our world would be screwed, aye?









_Quote, originally posted by *purplerabbit* »_It would rule, He has a hood scoup. It would be plenty efficient, the air would pass through the intercooler and by the valve cover reducing the heat sink greatly. 
those are my thoughts not yours I'm Sandy for VW's









Sure, but I think it'd be plenty efficient in adding heat, when compared with a more remote cooler. I'm fairly convinced that the local intercooler, unless the intake is thermally isolated from the engine, will add engine heat to the intake air more than a more remote intercooler.
I'm not claiming 220 degree air through it would be increased to 250 degrees, but reduced to maybe 170 degrees, when the remote intercooler of the same size might reduce to 150 degrees.
Surely some guru is reading this and will share their experience.
<edit>
Follow the logic now, because I like this sort of thing: 
---- if any gasket gets complicated in isolating heat from the intake manifold to spare these header-mounted intercoolers from getting heated, then we can classify that as a sub header. If it's a sub header, for argument sake just call that fancy gasket layer the actual intake manifold instead of what we see in the photos. So now what we first considered an intake manifold is now remote plumbing -- made remote by the thermal isolation. In this case, the thermal remoteness we needed, so it's now not a cooled intake header, just common remote plumbing making it a common top-mount intercooler. [I'm sick in this way]


_Modified by jhillyer at 4:55 AM 7-19-2003_


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

the 3 articles from calloway are a good read. those guys blew up one motor just by usuing a wrong heat range plug. the cis fuel system seems to have been giving them problems. they tried to reroute the oil drain to the distributor block off plate, and bunch of other stuff. Wish i got paid to blow up vw motors to see what works and what don't.


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

Just get an air to water IC setup, thats what i have in my G60 works wonders
and that 16v IC intake thing is about the dumbest design i have seen
why would you put an air to air IC right over A BIG HOT MOTOR?????????


----------

